# New to turkey hunting



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have never been turkey hunting and have been reading a lot about it so I can try this year. Does anyone have any scouting advice? so far i am just going to head off into the woods when spring gets a little closer. I have some spots picked out where there are large flat areas in the national forest outside of Ogden and Logan. Do you guys have any other recomendations? Any ideas on what kind of locator calls to look for or location suggestiions? any help appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Look for tracks where they cross a road and follow the creek drainages up to the snow line. If there is no snow then go to the top.


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks. That helps. I'll have to keep that in mind. Anyone have any advice on whether or not to use an owl call?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It often works; however, in the area that I've hunted past 4 years, an own hoot doesn't do a bit of good as a locator call - neither does a crow call. What I've found to work best is a mouth gobble. I've had to work on it abit, and it's still not perfect, but it seems to do the trick when nothing else does. Please - don't use those stupid shaker gobbles! They sound awful!! Also learn to yelp, cut, and purr on different call platforms (slate, box, diaphrams) and you'll be well on your way to killing "Old Tom".


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

Ii got out to my spot once and found I'd left my locator call at home on the counter. I tried a coyote pup call and got a Tom and a momma coyote both taking turns calling to me for the next 15 minutes. It was perfect, I was able to move around and know exactly where they both were. Give it a try.


----------

